# Old Disney Halloween song



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

I was surfing around and stumbled onto the old Disney Halloween special that's starts in black and white and has the skeletons popping up and down singing. I was curious though if anyone knew the name of that song.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP1TzHbt7do[/nomedia]


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Neat nostalgia. heh


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Jackpot...
It is an adaptation of "The March of the Trolls" 
by Edvard Grieg


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

i actually remember this cartoon being shown. That scares me.


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

Great exactly what I needed and wanted to know. Thanks, and I always loved this cartoon i had forgotten about it but it's in Ghost Rider and I saw it when i was watching it last night.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Haha that was great! I wish Disney still carried the old magic


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol that was awesome. I downloaded it so i can watch it again offline!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

The xylophone was always my favorite part!
Thanks for the memories!


----------

